# Help with Fry



## Akacic (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi, i have had a 125l tank now for a year, well stocked with 8 cherry barbs, 3 golden barbs, 4 corys, 8 tetras, 2 balas, 2 balloon mollies and 4 guppys, the guppys r the latest additions, got them around month or two ago, on night when turning the lights off i noticed 2 fry swimming around, dont know when they were born but u could tell what they were while still being very small, 3 days later i have put them in a breeder box for peace of mind they are save, could you please advice me what to do next as i am not sure, also my 2 female guppys look very bloated one more than the other.
Many Thanks
Cara Calderwood


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most of your fish will really enjoy the fry(yum!).A seperate tank for fry will be best if you are seriously interested in breeding.A 20 long at least.Sponge filter ,heater,proper food and waterchanges and you will be on your way.I feed my livebearer fry HBH baby bites,but crumbled/crushed flakes could probly work also.
The balas will be the first too enjoy the fry(they're fast and hungry),then any of the barbs and the mollies,as I'm sure they are(will get) pretty large).
The breeder box will not work without a larger growout tank over time as even bettas would not do well in a such a small confined space.Fry need better than average water,good food and room to run(and grow).


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

You can grind up flake to a powder almost to feed them. 

Your tank is a good deal overstocked for a 32g tank . If you keep adding fish, and especially those that have live young, you're going to start having problems that you don't want. The Balas may eventually cause that anyway as I don't believe they have any place in your tank. The others seem pretty good for it. Overcrowding will cause the fish stress that will invite disease problems. Ich comes to mind instantly. 

I also hope you are doing at least 50% water changes weekly and that you are testing for nitrate levels to keep them under control.


----------



## Akacic (Sep 29, 2013)

I dont think it is over stocked, there is ample room for all the fush to have the own space and swimming space, i may have to go buy a tank for my guppy fry if they continue to breed


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The 2 balas and mollies probly account for 40% of your bio load. They both get large(the balas get real large if possible) and create a good amount of waste.I do agree with jrman that the balas have no place with the other fish.They can and probly will become aggressive with the fish you have.


----------



## Akacic (Sep 29, 2013)

Should i get rid of both the balas and the mollies or just the balas? Cant seem to work out if i can post pictures on here to show you my tank, i change the water once sometimes twice a week, i never took the balas as being aggressive they jump swim around together sometimes darting but never at other fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sometimes it is just the activity level of fish that may cause stress to others.The balas do really deserve a "much larger tank".If the mollies are fine and you are up on waterchanges(sounds like you are) then they can stay.Balas can get really big,I know most don't experience this with smaller tanks,but in general most "torpedo" shaped fish love to run and should be in 6' tanks as a minimum.
They will be the first to eat your fry also.125L is only 40G which in the US is basically a 3' long tank.No where near enough room for a racer like balas to run.


----------



## Akacic (Sep 29, 2013)

Ok so i am now thinking i only have 2 fry because of the balas, i will try my lfs tomoro and see if they will take them off my hands, sad cause i liked them but like you say they need space to run, back to my fry and guppys, i have the 2 fry in the beeding box now but they had survived 4/5 days in the main tank already, how long can they stay in there? Was going to get java moss tomoro as well, and my female guppys one looks very big but i cnt see black spots on her (i cnt but they could b there) if i put her in the box would she be ok?
Many thanks for ur patience with me...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I breed swordtails(have over 400).Live plants like java moss,anacharis and hornwort will provide great hiding spots for fry along with food(much microscopic life in plants.)
The fry may be fine for a week or two in box but they will grow faster and healthier if you can get them into the biggest grow out tank possible(mine go right into 30B{36"X18")).Then they get moved to a 75(wish I could go bigger as I know they would grow faster.)
I would get a 20 long or 30 for your guppies to give birth in,with lots of plants.I don't move any of my females.I have aprox. 20-30 adult swords(large) in a 40B(36X18) with loads of live plants and catch fry "hiding in plants" everyday(no joke).Plenty of waterchanges and live plants and in a couple of months you won't know what to do with them!


----------



## Akacic (Sep 29, 2013)

New small tank, lots of floating plants, move my female in to it till she gives birth and then move her back into bigger tank. Thanks so much for your help


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ready for this?Livebearers store sperm for upto 7 births without ever seeing a male again! No joke!Your female could give birth for 7 months without going back with the males.No harm and probly better for the fry if she is removed,but just saying!


----------

